# What motivates you the most?



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Music? Quotes? Someone? Any goals? Share it!

As for what motivates me and keeps me alive,its the people I love and all that I have yet to accomplish in life. I want to achieve great things and this keeps me going.


----------



## AIndianGuy (Apr 27, 2016)

Quotes on Kindness and Strength.


----------



## TedJr (May 20, 2016)

Realizing that there are no limits in life, other than the ones that we impose on ourselves, my motto is simply to be all that you can be, and if I can inspire others to think that way as well then I'll feel that I've done my job.


----------



## pied vert (Jan 23, 2016)

Right now,
juxtaposition of my problems and this article wikipedia.org/wiki/Heat Death of the Universe


----------



## Were (Oct 16, 2006)

Nothing.


----------



## 7th.Streeter (May 11, 2011)

The thing that motivates me most is the feeling of being left behind


----------



## shana (Mar 9, 2009)

The hope that life will get better for me, that I'll find happiness and joy in life, and my mom, who supports me and is maybe my only ally in life (but this is a double-edged sword- she also controls my life).


----------



## Skeletra (Aug 30, 2012)

The tough of death coming without accomplishing over half of my bucket list and being sick of life being the way it is.

Sometimes art too, but mainly impending death and being stuck in life


----------



## pied vert (Jan 23, 2016)

I've been waking up every morning with what feels like a heart attack, and I think to myself "get a job get a job get a job get a job get a job"


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

This is a tough question for me because when it comes to motivation I am slow to act. Its usually because of my anxiety. I become nervous. Sometimes my Mom would have to push me. Not because I don't want to but because of my fear and sometimes lack of confidence.


----------



## Friendonkey (May 13, 2016)

The need for love.


----------



## surviving (Oct 2, 2015)

Shia LaBeouf's Just do it video.


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

nothing motivates me :/


----------



## TheLastShy (Sep 20, 2014)

Meth.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Nothing motivates me. I only do stuff because I have to.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Music.


----------



## Aaron Tupaz (Apr 4, 2016)

My haters, the nay sayers, and those who think I can't do it and won't succeed


----------



## Hikin (Aug 13, 2014)

Well, even though we're probably living in a pointless world, just floating on a big rock in infinite space, things don't need to be so glum. We might as well live the best we can since no one is going to remember us anyway.


----------



## CCM (Jun 3, 2016)

*****..cats


----------

